# Missing horse



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Please have a view.. and if your on my FB could you share please.. ..

YouTube - Help find spirit!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i cant believe someone would steal a horse! 
hope she gets him back


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Just added to my Facebook - let's hope Spirit is reunited with his owner soon .. I always worry this may happen to one of mine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

codyann said:


> i cant believe someone would steal a horse!
> hope she gets him back


Horses get stolen all the time.. Especially at this time of year.. Lots of foal vanish and are never seen again..


----------



## Dawny. (Apr 15, 2011)

On my FB. Such a terrible thing to have happen.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

I am not on your FB but I have linked / share it in mine. Lets hope Spirit is found soon xx


----------



## RaggyAbi (Jun 7, 2011)

Shared it on FB, best of luck.


----------

